# Mines R34 GTR specs



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone have the specs of the Mines R34 GTR shown on this video?

It shows it in the video, just wondering if thats all you need? Want my machine to be like that!!

The Skyline Video Center   Best Motoring MK4 Supra vs r34 GTR


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Click on my link below "hodgies gtr website" you`ll find it all in there.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

or you can find some infos on my blog: Mine’s N1 Demo Car « JDM-WAVE


greets


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Mines has more than one Demo R34.


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn, that's what I thought. Well the one in the video that I posted doesn't look to heavily modified. Anyone have those specs, or are those the ones you guys posted?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I know there are at least 2 cars, and I have heard of about 4 of them. Demo R34 N1's

The car they brought to the US and ran at Time Attack here had a Nismo plenum on it. That was different than the "one in the video". I saw a scramble button on it. 

Mines is good though, I don't think they give up all their secrets. They have them for sure.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

The car everyone raves about is the "Hon Demo car" and that's the one in the Best Motoring video. The others are of various specs, some built for customers.


----------



## icydude (Nov 15, 2006)

which one ran at button willow?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I thought it was just air filter, exhaust and a few extra stickers?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

yep, the stickers are key, good for at least 200hp. That's why Nick and I have those stickers on our cars.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Some pictures from Buttonwillow. The car they had at Buttonwillow ran a 1:52 with Tarzan at the helm.

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Mines R34 engine compartment

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Mines R34 - Buttonwillow


----------

